
Why don't humans have a  bone? Scientists may now know - rahimnathwani
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/dec/14/why-dont-humans-have-a-penis-bone-scientists-may-now-know-baculum
======
Neliquat
Sir, I regret to inform you that your "penis" is missing.

~~~
soylentcola
This happens all the time. It's detachable.

Seriously though, I was a bit confused by the link title until I clicked on
it. On topic, it's somewhat interesting as I hadn't realized how many mammals
had penis bones.

------
jazoom
Penis bone

